

Microsoft could force retailers to pay activation fee for pre-owned games - derpenxyne
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2013/05/24/players-reportedly-wont-need-to-pay-an-activation-fee-to-play-used-xbox-one-games-retailers-will/

======
venomsnake
Seems that MS will achieve the impossible - to make the piracy on the consoles
more compelling than on the PC (where steam and gog have made great strides in
reducing it). Good work.

